# Found Something I Hate About Soaping



## commoncenz (Oct 3, 2015)

Labeling and wrapping! YIKES!! I'd pretty much been wrapping my soap in parchment paper and giving it to friends/family like that. However, ever the glutton for punishment, I decided that I just "had" to attempt to label them and wrap them in shrink wrap. 

Besides the fact that it was the most tedious thing I've ever done that's associated with soaping, it took me like 5 hours to do 120 bars. Heck, it took me about 3 hours before I figured out that I should get the soap started in the shrink wrap bag and then add the label as I was putting the last half of the soap into the bag.

Now, during that 5 hours the following things happened:

1. My cousin came over and her two year old threw up on the kitchen floor. And she (My cousin) stood there looking at me like "I" was supposed to clean it up. Sorry, but mine are all old enough to clean up their own puke!

2. My uncle decided that today was the day to reminisce about the good old days. Why not? As long as I was labeling and wrapping soap, he had a captive audience ... and so, I listened to ALL of his stories for what seems like the millionth time.

3. The dogs ... bless their hearts ... chewed up one of the quilts my mother made for me ... so there were little feathers all over my bedroom floor. I'm sure I'll be finding feathers in weird places for months. 

This is not "October's Rant" as I'm sure something "better" will come along. 

Pics of my wrapped soap. I know it's not the best job, but I guess I'll get better with practice (more wrapping .. yippee).


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 3, 2015)

I feel your pain Patrick . . . packaging/labeling is the bane of my existence and sucks all the fun out of soaping!  I haven't ventured into shrink-wrapping yet but it's definitely on the horizon.  Seems like the only way to ensure the soap is protected, scent doesn't fade and still allows pretty swirls/designs to be seen.  I'm trying to work something out with a friend who would like to make some extra $$$ on the side . . . I make the soap and she packages it, win win!  Can't wait for the 'real' October rant


----------



## Susie (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually, you did a marvelous job wrapping those!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice wrapping job! I have to agree with you...I hate wrapping too. I try to get as much done ahead of time as possible. I wrap in tissue, so I cut loads of strips the size I need and have those ready. I print out lots of cigar band labels, and cut them, and print the ingredient labels that I use to stick the cigar bands on with. That helps some. What I do to take my mind off the hours of repetitive wrapping and sticking is to binge watch something really good like Downton Abbey or Game of Thrones or Dexter. Something with plenty of episodes so I don't run out, and I don't have to feel even a teensy bit guilty, because I'm getting something productive done while watching. But I still hate it. One thing I found that makes the process a little easier is a laser paper cutter. It wasn't terribly expensive, and it's worth every penny. Before, I used to make a lot of bad cuts, and end up having to throw labels away and print more, but with the laser cutter, you can see exactly where your cut will be. Anything that can save even a few minutes of time is worth it to me. Ohhhh.....you're reminding me of things to come.....wah! But at least no one's thrown up on my kitchen floor lately. Sounds like you have a lively household.  LOL


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you Susie! 

Doriette, I wish I had a couple of pairs of hands to help me wrap ... Oh wait, I've got a teenage son and an uncle who get their clothes washed, their food cooked, etc., etc. You'd think that one of them would have offered to help. Nope. The teen ran for his room as soon as the toddler puked. After my cousin left, he slunk into the kitchen at dinner time ... grabbed a plate ... grunted that "the soap looks good" and disappeared again. The uncle sat, drank a beer (or three) and told story after story. But sure didn't offer to help.

But, after the pluses of the last few days (finding a cheap supplier of bulk lard, coconut oil and citric acid who gave me a 7 Lb free "sample" of coconut oil), I can't complain about too much ... I guess. LOL


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 3, 2015)

They look really nice, and you will get much quicker with practice. I find it easier to put the labels on the outside of the shrink wrap. But I think the labels will hold up better the way you have it. I am guilty of doing all of the shrink wrapping, and holding off on the labels, which are my least favorite part.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 3, 2015)

Navigator, I will definitely have to look into a laser cutter. I think cutting the labels was the most time consuming part of the process. 

OliveOil ... I like the idea of getting quicker. Just not so much the practice .. lol


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Patrick, there are many labels at World Label that are a good size for soap, they don't have to be cut, just print from your computer and they are ready to go. They even have some artist designed labels that you can use for free. I would never be able to get the labels done if I had to cut them.


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

Honestly, for all the trouble you put up with, they look lovely. You did a very nice job, and like others have said, Im sure you'll get faster at it with more practice (as painful as that sounds).

I remember watching a video by Ariane Arsenault on youtube where she had a big professional shrink wrapping machine ... That made it look easy breezy, haha.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 3, 2015)

I think they look lovely.  It's a wonder you managed to get any of them done at all with all your "help". LOL


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. You know, I "complain" about all the goings on in my house .. however, it's really pretty normal most of the time. However, when they decide it's time to "act out", they really "act out". Either that or most of the time I don't notice it and it only becomes apparent when I'm trying to get something accomplished. Either way, I love them all and will miss these times when the middle son leaves the nest and it is only the dogs, the uncle and myself. (The youngest son lives with his mother).


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate packaging, I think you are in good company here when it comes to that! "Yay I get to label and package my soap today" said no one, ever.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Oct 4, 2015)

I actually find my packaging process relaxing! Lol


----------



## rparrny (Oct 4, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Pics of my wrapped soap. I know it's not the best job, but I guess I'll get better with practice (more wrapping .. yippee).


They look great to me!  I love your labels!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 4, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Navigator, I will definitely have to look into a laser cutter. I think cutting the labels was the most time consuming part of the process.
> 
> OliveOil ... I like the idea of getting quicker. Just not so much the practice .. lol



I know the laser cutter had made a big difference for me. Being on a tight budget, I print my labels out with very little space between them, to get the maximum number per sheet. Without the laser, I spent a lot of time trying to be extra careful to get the cutter lined up correctly, and then many times it would be off just enough to be crooked, or cut off a sliver of the label, and I'd have to throw them away and start over. With the laser cutter, I line that laser up on the narrow space between the labels, and I know exactly where it's going to cut every time, so no wasted paper, printer ink, or valuable time. It's worked great for me, and worth every penny. I got the cheapest one I could find, it's been years, and it's still going strong.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel your pain on the "storyteller"....... walked away from the one in my house three times yesterday because I was in the middle of doing things, only to come back and find out they were still going with the stories. Reminds me of the scene in Beetlejuice when Adam walks past the old guy on the bench who starts telling a story. Then he comes back out of the store and says goodbye and the guy was still going LOL. 

And if someone ever thought I'd clean up after their kids' puke while they were present, they wouldn't be in my house again.... are you kidding me?!?! YOUR kid... YOUR puke. Gross.

Teenager would help you if a)it involved payment or b)it involved "do this or you aren't doing that".... Good luck! 

Keep the stories coming! Soap looks great!


----------



## Dahila (Oct 4, 2015)

Navigator can you share what laser cutter you have?  Commoncenz I feel for you.  In my situation I go downstairs to the basement and there is peace and quiet.  I love this time.  Focusing on wraping (I use shrink wrap and label is inside) is kind of meditating situation)
The puke;;;;;;;;;;;;;I would puke on the spot too, nothing gets to me like puke.....


----------



## brandnew (Oct 4, 2015)

[QUOTE=commoncenz;550112

This is not "October's Rant" as I'm sure something "better" will come along. 
Your laughter quote is apropos! ,

 Oh thank you for sharing that!!  Wonderful story...Just got my first shrink wrap yesterday in the post and trying to make a soap worthy to be the first wrapped! Yippee:clap:


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 17, 2015)

My dad is the "storyteller" in our family. He has been telling the same stories for years and they get a bit more exaggerated each time he tells one. For example, when my brother was in his teens my dad helped him get his first truck. He decided to take it and wash one Sunday morning while my brother was still asleep, for some reason he had to slam on the brakes and he got pushed forward by several cases of beer my brother was hiding in behind the seat. That was 25 years ago and now when he tells the story, He talks about how he was pinned to the steering wheel under the crushing weight of all the beer and the fire department had to use the jaws of life to get him out of the truck! when it stops being funny he just adds more to it. 
Next time I hear it he will probably be saying he was careflighted to the hospital because it crushed his ribs.
He has many stories like this, but hey at least he tries to keep them entertaining.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 17, 2015)

*most offensive odor ever smelled....*

The puke;;;;;;;;;;;;;I would puke on the spot too, nothing gets to me like puke.....
This just struck a cord in me....it immediately brought me back to 30 years ago...a warm Thanksgiving Day and the start of the deer hunting season...a friend had struck one with an arrow in its stomach and needed help dragging it....I always felt I had a tough constitution but that day tested me....and I lost...! Big Time!!!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 17, 2015)

LMAO!

That was hilarious! 

I LOVE your labels as well as the name you have chosen! The Soap Mason! Brilliant. I also like the little gentleman figure.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 18, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> The puke;;;;;;;;;;;;;I would puke on the spot too, nothing gets to me like puke.....
> This just struck a cord in me....it immediately brought me back to 30 years ago...a warm Thanksgiving Day and the start of the deer hunting season...a friend had struck one with an arrow in its stomach and needed help dragging it....I always felt I had a tough constitution but that day tested me....and I lost...! Big Time!!!



HA! Deer stomach is the absolute worst smell in the world.. lol


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 18, 2015)

"...And if someone ever thought I'd clean up after their kids' puke while they were present, they wouldn't be in my house again..."

A lady came to an appointment at my husband's office, brought her 3 kids along because they were sick and she had kept them out of school. One ... well, you get the idea ... made a mess on the office carpet. The mother pulled that same exact stunt -- she blew it off and expected my husband and his secretary to clean it up. 

Yep, beyond gross. I would have been so embarrassed if I had been the mother. And I would not have dreamed of assuming someone else would do the clean up!

Bringing this back to Patrick's packaging -- nicely done!! I use a cutting mat, rotary cutter, and see-through "quilters ruler" to cut my labels, and the process goes pretty fast. I set up my labels so each has a faint gray outline to help me align the ruler along the cut I want to make. If I did anything other than a simple rectangle or square, however, I'd sure look into a laser cutter too!


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 21, 2015)

Was just re-reading this thread because I'm torturing myself again this weekend. There are some great ideas here and I'm going to really have to borrow some of them. I've got 12 batches of soap to finish labeling/packaging this weekend so that I can give some of them to family during Thanksgiving that I won't see during Christmas. And I still have to order that danged laser paper cutter ... lol

However, DeeAnna, I did use your idea of adding a faint gray outline/border around the sides and bottoms of the label to give myself a guide line as to where to cut. Works like a charm and has definitely lessened the frustration level. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## luebella (Nov 22, 2015)

They look nice! I second the suggestion for label world labels. Print them and peel off. Like a sticker. So easy!


----------

